# Pleco with my mbunas



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

My original post regarding algae is gone so I started this to thank everyone for their help.
I had algae growing on the rocks and some suggested getting a pleco. I went to the lfs and got a bristlenose pleco and am amazed at whats happened in the last few days. Whenever I see him he's upside down stuck to the bottom of a rock, but where there was algae there isn't any anymore, so I guess he's active when I'm not around. He's cleaned just about all the algae in 5 days. I guess I can keep the light on longer now?


----------



## NewkeeperRico (Feb 5, 2018)

Yeah man keep that light on. I have mine on a timer. I've been wanting to get a bristlenose as well.


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

You may also want to get some algae wafers to supplement his diet if there is no longer an abundance of algae for him to eat.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

The Morning said:


> You may also want to get some algae wafers to supplement his diet if there is no longer an abundance of algae for him to eat.


Will that accelerate algae growth or does the pleco just eat the wafer?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The Pleco will just eat the algae wafer, it will not cause algae to grow. You can also feed him slices of zucchini if you want, just remove the uneaten piece after 24 hours or when it gets mushy.


----------



## NewkeeperRico (Feb 5, 2018)

Hey iron, what size pleco did you get? I was thinking of getting a much older/bigger one just in case a little one would get beat up. Anyone have thoughts about that? TIA


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

NewkeeperRico said:


> Hey iron, what size pleco did you get? I was thinking of getting a much older/bigger one just in case a little one would get beat up. Anyone have thoughts about that? TIA


I'd say he's about 3", he's bigger than the fish. Nobody messes with him.


----------



## OriginalTK (Jun 21, 2018)

My mbunas don't mess with my bn and it's only about an 1.5-2". They used to get too close when I first added it. My cichlids are anywhere from 1.5-3".


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Mbuna may completely ignore Plecos, since there is no reason for conflict other than cave territory. But Mbuna can harass and stress them out. It depends, Mbuna tanks can to be high stress.

Best to add the Pleco when the Mbuna are young. Adding a small scared Pleco with established adult mbuna might be a disaster. Mbuna do not attack for food initially, but they can be opportunistic and gang up on vulnerable fish.


----------



## NewkeeperRico (Feb 5, 2018)

I bought a bristlenose last week and my tank is almost algae free! My tank is starting to look good again.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

NewkeeperRico said:


> I bought a bristlenose last week and my tank is almost algae free! My tank is starting to look good again.


Those suckers work quickly!


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

ironspider said:


> I guess I can keep the light on longer now?


Mine is on from 5:00 pm to 10:00 pm.

I currently have three types of food in my rotation, and the plecos happily munch on all of them. They're opportunistic, and will even turn on their backs to eat pellets that are floating in the water.

I also have algae wafers, but have noticed that a few of the other fish eat them as much as the plecos do, so I use them as a treat, not necessarily as a staple specifically for the plecos.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

fish_gazer said:


> ironspider said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I can keep the light on longer now?
> ...


My Pleco is too busy to worry about the food I put in the tank. He'll just keep attached to that rock or the glass while the other fish go nuts. I did buy the wafers but that turns into another feeding frenzy with the others, the pleco doesn't care. I just hope he's getting enough food.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

As long as his belly is not concave he is fine. This is typical behavior for plecos...mine have the food fall on their heads and ignore it initially.


----------



## NewkeeperRico (Feb 5, 2018)

Ah ok that was going to be my next question bout my bn not eating as much as the fish. I throw the wafers in there and the fish eat it all up.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

NewkeeperRico said:


> Ah ok that was going to be my next question bout my bn not eating as much as the fish. I throw the wafers in there and the fish eat it all up.


It is fun watching the rest eat the wafers though.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Try putting the wafer in just before bed time when all lights are out.


----------

